# need plant suggestions and where to buy online



## ksb (Feb 14, 2006)

My setup is a 55g with 2 wpg (power compact 2x65w) 10000k lights, normal gravel, and no co2 setup, I currently have some java moss, java fern and one anubias nana and I want to add more.. any recommendations for foreground, midground and background plants? Also know anywhere to purchase online?

thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

I have the same lighting on my 55g. Here is what has worked for me:

Background:
Bacopa caroliniana
Rotala rotundifolia
Myriophyllum
Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Crinum Onion plant

Midground:
Crypt wendtii, red and green
Crypt lutea
Anubias nana
Java fern

Foreground:
Echinodorous tennellus (i like this one better)
Dwarf sag

I have Ambulia, but it isn't looking good. I'm getting some Hygro Polysperma from a friend and expect it to do well. Its a fast grower. Hygro difformis (Wisteria) has done well in the past.

These days I get my plants from Aquarium Plants. I've also used Aquatic Plant Depot before.

Here are some links of places I haven't used:
Freshwater Aquarium Plants
Aquarium Garden
Arizona Gardens (they have a little higher shipping than most)


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I buy all of mine from Aquarium Plants. Their prices are reasonable, customer support is good, and everything arrives in great shape even with 2-3 day shipping.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Where are you located? I've ordered from about 15 different places and location can save you a bunch on shipping.


----------



## ksb (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm in upstate new york


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

I can make a 3rd recommendation for aquariumplants.com. I've never ordered anywhere else, but I had a good enough experience with them that there's really no need to.


----------

